# Vertrag bei 1und1 kündigen



## Robert Steichele (30. Juni 2005)

Was genau passiert wenn ich meinen Vertrag bei 1und1 kündige und die Domain nicht woanders anmelde?

Die Domain müßte ja weiterhin mir gehören, oder?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juni 2005)

Die Domain wandert in den Transit, du bekommst Post von der Denic und musst, falls du dann keinen KK-Antrag stellst, die DenicDirect-Kosten bezahlen.


----------



## dwex (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

das was Arne sagt ist zwar im Grundsatz Richtig aber nicht erschöpfend ;-)

Die Domain wird vom Provider (1&1) an die Denic zurück gegeben und befindet sich im "Transitzustand".
Jetzt schreibt dir die Denic einen Brief in dem sie dich auffordern die Domain zu einem anderen Provider umzuziehen ODER (und jetzt kommts) zu löschen.
Wenn du beides nicht machst dann fällt die Domain innerhalb von 14 Tagen in die Zuständigkeit der Denic und du musst die Domainkosten (so um die 50-60 Euro/Jahr OHNE Hosting) an die Denic bezahlen.


----------



## dwex (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe folgendes vergessen:

1. Im Schreiben von der Denic gibt es einen Link sowie ein Passwort mit dem du dich bei der Denic einloggen kannst.

2. Wenn du das ganze vergessen hast reicht auch ein Anruf bei der Denic mit ein bischen jammern dann musste auch nicht bezahlen - die sind das sehr kullant.

3. Bei der Kündigung direkt einen sog. "CLOSE" beantragen dann kann 1&1 (oder jeder andere Provider) die Domain direkt closen - also löschen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Juli 2005)

dwex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> das was Arne sagt ist zwar im Grundsatz Richtig aber nicht erschöpfend ;-)


ja klar ... kost' aber extra


----------

